

Ask HN: What should I write my thesis on? - Wilduck

For my senior year of undergraduate studies in economics I'm required to write a thesis. Part of the qualifying exam (taken junior year to see if I qualify to write said thesis) is the submission of three potential thesis topics.<p>I'm interested in doing some analysis concerning software and its role in markets. For example, analyzing labor markets for open source software. I'm still looking for compelling ideas, but also for compelling data. Is there anything you've wanted analyzed concerning software's role in the larger economy? I'd like to analyze it.
======
maxdemarzi
A study on the business model of free software + $ for
services/training/certification. How effective is it... where are those that
didn't make it?

------
smallhands
Have you not answered you question??!!

